
Show HN: Show Your Medium's Recent Article in GitHub Readme - bxcodec
https://github.com/bxcodec/github-readme-medium-recent-article
======
bxcodec
Maintainer here:

\- I just made a simple plugin for Github Readme to display your recent
published article from Medium.

\- Simple usage, paste this to your readme.

\- <a target="_blank" href="[https://github-readme-medium-recent-
article.vercel.app/mediu...](https://github-readme-medium-recent-
article.vercel.app/medium/@imantumorang/0"><img) src="[https://github-readme-
medium-recent-article.vercel.app/mediu...](https://github-readme-medium-
recent-article.vercel.app/medium/@imantumorang/0") alt="Recent Article 0">

\- Change `@imantumorang` with your Medium's username

